# Roboti >  RoboCup 2007

## karloslv

Jā, ir, ko paskatīties.

Kur Epim vēl tikai jāatrisina 100 problēmas, lai beidzot palaistu savas FPGAs, tai skaitā jātaisa gaisa dzinēji... citi jau uztaisījuši kaut ko vairāk par līnijsekotāju uz kameras bāzes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5Piyx4kFsg

Čūskveida sekotājs: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7Rxd5WPCJM

Un protams, futbols: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICgL1OWsn58

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tu vinēji robotikā?
70cm/s...  ::

----------


## karloslv

Kas tie par 70 cm/s? Nezinu, cik man bija ātrums, bet neko vairāk par rudens rezultātu nesasniedzu. Toties leitis studentu grupā gan vicoja ar >1 m/s noteikti.

----------


## GuntisK

Cik nu runāju ar lietuvieti, tad vinja foloweram bija ātrums ap 1,4 m/s.

----------


## Edzukins

Vispār jau viņam bija 1,73 m/s

----------


## GuntisK

> Vispār jau viņam bija 1,73 m/s


 Nu vot!

----------


## Epis

Nu tam robotam ar video kameru jau varēja redzēt ka tur bīj jau kautkāds intelekts, laigan brauc viņš palēnu, bet vienalga tas jau ir pavisam cits līmenis  ::  

man tagat būs divi elektronikas varianti uz kā mēģināt uztaisīt kautkādu "gudro"robotu, viens ar to STM32 circle dev.kitu (kuru pirkšu)+ kādu no vecajām C3 Platēm (priekš video sensora), un otrs variants jaunā Plate kur itkā viss būs (Fpga+STM32), vienīgi nebūs video sensoram pa tiešo kontakts kur slēgties klāt.
 ::

----------


## Andrejs

> man tagat būs divi elektronikas varianti uz kā mēģināt uztaisīt kautkādu "gudro"robotu,


 Nu lai Tev labi noiet... tiksimies nākaajās sacenēs. Bet, nez kāpēc, nav manī optimisma, tur Tavu gaišo seju ieraudzīt.
Kā jau kādu laiku atpakaļ teicu - roboti netiek no sapņiem un fantāzijām taisīti, bet no konkrētienm dzelžiem un elektronikas.
gud lak  ::

----------

